# Hilton Waikoloa Beach Resort-2br plus vs 2 br prem



## Dr. Beast (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello.  I'm in the process of making reservations at the Waikoloa Beach Resort. Never been there before.  Does anybody know any specifics in reference to the difference between a 2 bedroom plus and a 2 bedroom premiere there? I assume that the premiere offers a better view, but is the room itself any different size or amenity-wise?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Dr. Beast (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like the premiere has a jacuzzi tub instead of a "soaking tub".  That's the only difference I notice aside from the view. 

Another question -- would anyone know if the 2 bedroom plus units are all on the first floor?  The description of a premiere specifically says that those units are on second or third floor, but the plus units do not make a distinction of what floor they are located on.  I was also under the impression that the suites at Waikoloa had washer/dryer in the unit  --  this doesn't appear to be the case based on the description -- I must be confusing it with Kings Land.  
Does anyone know if there is "community laundry" available at Waikoloa?

Thanks again.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 31, 2011)

Premier units are on the third floor or are end units on the second floor. Plus units are on the second floor or are end units on the first floor. All units have a mini washer-dryer combo.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 31, 2011)

Please note that the best views at the resort are still not very good. They are from far away and not full ocean views.


----------



## Dr. Beast (Aug 31, 2011)

HatTrick/Bill -- really appreciate your input.  Exactly what I wanted to know.  Booked the reservation last night for the 2 br plus -- now I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope I don't get stuck on the 1st floor. Ha!

Thanks again.


----------



## Emi (Aug 31, 2011)

The 2BR Plus are on the first and second fl of the buildings facing the golf course. Call the front desk a couple of weeks before and ask for a 2nd fl unit. They may accommodate you. The unit sizes are all the same and the 2nd and 3rd fl have pretty much the same view. The premier are the top fl with higher ceilings, jacuzzi, multi head shower, completely tiled bath suite, shower in 2nd bathroom. The benefit of top fl is no above head noise.


----------



## Brkian (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr. Beast said:


> Hello.  I'm in the process of making reservations at the Waikoloa Beach Resort. Never been there before.  Does anybody know any specifics in reference to the difference between a 2 bedroom plus and a 2 bedroom premiere there? I assume that the premiere offers a better view, but is the room itself any different size or amenity-wise?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.



Here's what I found when I called WBR last month when trying to plan my upcoming trip (we opted for Kings Land, but only because we could book open season for the weekends which saved us from coughing up the steeper point value).  WBR has buildings that either face the golf course, or face the road.  All the rooms (all three floors) in the road buildings are considered "standard" room types.  All the rooms in the golf course are "plus" or "premier", with the premier having more favorable location (corner units, or top floor, etc).  I didn't drill into the plus/premier details since all I wanted was a non-first floor standard room.  The bottom line is that the best bang for your points is probably a standard room with a road view and then ask for whatever floor you prefer.  As for the view of the road, I was told that while you can see the sparsely travelled access road to WBR, you also have a beautiful view if you lift your eyes to the landscape beyond it.  Give the front desk a call and they will talk you through the specifics to help you reach a decision that works best for you.


----------



## Pack My Bags (Sep 6, 2011)

Dr. Beast said:


> Looks like the premiere has a jacuzzi tub instead of a "soaking tub".  That's the only difference I notice aside from the view.
> 
> Another question -- would anyone know if the 2 bedroom plus units are all on the first floor?  The description of a premiere specifically says that those units are on second or third floor, but the plus units do not make a distinction of what floor they are located on.  I was also under the impression that the suites at Waikoloa had washer/dryer in the unit  --  this doesn't appear to be the case based on the description -- I must be confusing it with Kings Land.
> Does anyone know if there is "community laundry" available at Waikoloa?
> ...



I own and have stayed in a 2 bedroom premier a few times.   They are on the 3rd floor and do have washer and dryer in the units.  The body showers are fantastic and one of the best features.  I will be staying at Kings Land in 2012 for the first time since I need a 3 bedroom unit.  Toured Kings Land last year and the pool area is very nice; however, my first impression of the unit furnishings is that the Waikoloa Beach units are a little nicer (lots of teak wood, etc.).  Have a great time and enjoy the aloha spirit!


----------

